
The Making of an Expert (2007) - lainon
https://hbr.org/2007/07/the-making-of-an-expert
======
MaysonL
See also Bloom's two-sigma problem:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom%27s_2_sigma_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom%27s_2_sigma_problem)

------
Terretta
TL;DR:

Experts are always made, not born.

1\. Practice deliberately — considerable, specific, and sustained efforts to
do something you can’t do well.

2\. Take the time you need — ability to attain expert performance is clearly
constrained if you have fewer opportunities to engage in deliberate practice,
since winning requires a training history comparable with that of other elite
performers, nearly all of whom started very early.

3\. Find coaches and mentors — development of expertise requires coaches who
are capable of giving constructive, even painful, feedback, to extremely
motivated students who seek out such feedback.

Real expertise must pass three tests:

1\. Leads to performance that is consistently superior to that of the expert’s
peers.

2\. Produces concrete results.

3\. Can be replicated and measured in the lab.

